# EZ Frames



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

This spring I tried them by putting in 5 frames in 3 suppers and 5 wood frames. The wood frames all had the foundation pulled fully and filled and capped but the E-Z frames were only pulled halfway out and capped. This happened in 3 diferent hives.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Glad to see you guys still wasting money, time, beepower and honey on all that plastic frames and foundations cr*p. Will make it easier to sell my crop at a good price, made on good old fashioned wood and wax combs.....what do they say ? A sucker is born every minute ?


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Well,I tried a couple thousand pierco plastic frames last year,and just ordered a few thousand more.Yep I just love throwing money away.Putting frames in a super right out of the box sure isnt as much fun as nailing and wiring thousands of frames.


----------



## Trebor (May 29, 2005)

Ya me too, plastic is just to simple 
I was thinkin that I really don't have enough to do , so I was thinkin of going back to wood and wax 
then I'll something to do with all that extra time!


----------



## mwjohnson (Nov 19, 2004)

I bought 2 boxes of Pierco frames this spring.Thought my wife& kids would see a little more of me(due to the time I was going to save).
I seem to spend MORE time when sliding frames back together because the darn bees get into the tiny holes on the sides of the end bars,I can't intentionaly crush them.
I did think about trying to fill that lattice work with bees wax.
I picked up a 100 wood frames on Sat. with Pierco founation.
I think I'll try the plastic frames in some bait hives.
A strong colony draws them out O.K.


----------



## chemistbert (Mar 4, 2004)

I like the plastic EZ frames. They come out of the box and go in the hive. I don't really worry too much about squishing those the get in the cracks.


----------



## jalal (Sep 2, 2004)

i'd certainly like to see more improvement on the plastic frames.

most of my frames are around 30 years old.


----------



## blkcloud (May 25, 2005)

where is the best place to order some of these plastic frames??


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

2nd year I've tried to get them to draw the EZ-frames. I used a very strong hive. They'll draw my ritecell and pierco but still won't draw my EZ-frames... 

I think I've got about 30 9 1/8" of them.... I'd trade them for some med frames or supers...









Dan


----------



## cochran500 (May 20, 2003)

Dadant is where I got mine.


----------



## Trebor (May 29, 2005)

betterbee sells Pierco frames 
there is a company that sells some that are allmost as good but they are made in china 
and they had some kind of warehouse dirt on them 
and my bees don't like them even when I put scented sugar water on them
I would stay with a major name made in usa


----------



## YBCute (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks ODFRANK. Plastic is nothing but c---. I just picked up 20 colonies from a guy. He hated these bees as they wouldn't produce nothing. Double deeps. What was inside?? Plastic!!! 1/2 drawn, skipps, and just worthless space left untouched. 20 frames inside but maybe actually 10 space wise. Want fast and easy?? This isn't beekeeping, this is paying a big price for junk. I spend the winter time framing and wiring. Sheet wise I get almost 100% brood production.


----------



## Michael Prater (Nov 6, 2003)

Like it or not Everyone has an opinion.But I do agree that Dadants EZ-Frames are junk. even with coating with fresh beeswax the bees would not work it right. BUT the Pierco frames I coated were drawn out almost perfect. You can't convince most people of your point of view that ALL plastic is junk as it depends on the way we keep bees and what suits YOUR NEEDS in keeping them.
As we travel through this Life we must experence what is ahead,try new things. we only learn what works for us if we Work at it.that is my opinoin


----------



## Todd Zeiner (Jun 15, 2004)

I have some pictures of a few packages from this spring that I put on Pierco frames. They built it better than some of my wax frames. Picture of drone frame fully drawn and full of brood too.

I am not buying any more wax or wood frames.

http://photos.yahoo.com/toddzeiner


----------



## Jon McFadden (Mar 26, 2005)

Here's an alternative:
http://nordykebeefarm.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=16&PN=1


----------



## Altbier (Jun 8, 2005)

I am new to the hobby, so excuse my ignorance, but I have heard that bees dont take to plastic frames if there are other types in the hive.

Can i buy a nuc of bees and stick them in a borrd box with all Pierco one-piece frames and they would just get used to it?

thanks


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

well I have all peirco frames in mine and they are all drawn out fine, I did a few removals this year and put there comb in empty wood frames ( rubberband them ) and then installed them in-between pierco frames and they drew them out fine to, so as for me I love the pierco 1 piece frame and foundation and will continue to buy them, but some will always like wood and others plastic.


----------



## Altbier (Jun 8, 2005)

thanks ted, i will give them a try


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Can i buy a nuc of bees and stick them in a borrd box with all Pierco one-piece frames and they would just get used to it?

If they have no where else to draw comb they will draw it. Once they draw it they will use it the same as wax.


----------



## ekrouse (Aug 26, 2004)

I tend to be old fashioned, but when I got back into beekeeping I decided to be bold and try a variety of things... traditional wood & wax, pierco 1-piece, wood boxes, BeeMax Polystyrene, etc. Well the facts speak for themselves... First year I had perfect, solid worker brood on ALL the Pierco frames. Wood and Wax were OK but the bees put a few holes in the foundation and reworked some as Drone cells. Year two, the only hives that survived were in the BeeMax bodies. The Pierco frames are still all solid worker brood. The wood & wax frames... about 15% Drone brood. My decision was easy... all purchases this year were BeeMax Polystyrene bodies, super, etc and 100% Pierco plastic frames. I purchased all from Betterbee, but I am in upstate NY so that made my supplier selection a no-brainer.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

thats where i buy all my frames ekrouse ( betterbee), i like getting the cases because you never know how many you will need in a year especialy when your doing removals


----------



## TaylorL (May 9, 2005)

I have had some mixed results with the pierco frames this year. I caught a swarm early in the year and thought it would be a good opportunity to start it off on plastic. Well, they took to it wonderfully. Every frame was completely drawn out and full of brood. Then I put a second box on the hive. I coated the frames with sugar and hbh syrup. As of today, only 4 of the frames were drawn out decently. The rest consisted of the absolute ugliest comb I have ever seen. The only difference between the top and bottom box was the sugar syrup solution I used to coat the top frames with was quite a bit thicker than the mix I used on the bottom. I have know idea if that had something to do with it or not but its all I can think of. Which brings me to a question I have. I scraped the badly drawn frames clean and have them in the dishwasher right now. I want to rewax them and give them another try. Anyone got any help tips on how to re-waxcoat them?


----------

